# Looking for a picture in a thread.........and where it was.



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Pretty sure it was @wrathfuldeity and @chomps1211 at Baker a week after we were at bacheler


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Argo said:


> Pretty sure it was @wrathfuldeity and @chomps1211 at Baker a week after we were at bacheler


You are probably right. What thread? Do you remember?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

That's Wrath n Chomps in Baker, after the PNW meet up in Bachelor. Wrath posted those pics initially in the thread I started of that trip, but also in several threads. Check his post history to find which thread you mean.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Its @neni 's thread looking for strangers n merica. Chomps has the pics of Bakes...towards the latter pages. 

Ehmm... ya PP come on out and we'll get you wacked.

btw, @Extazy might be interested.

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/northwest-us/215546-pnw-meet-up-march-17-a.html


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

I think the recent posting was in Chomps’ broken heart thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

This is what Wrath posted in my Broken Heart thread. This isn't the chute I actually rode while @ Baker, but @wrathfuldeity did show it to me & threaten to take me down it. :lol:
*Chair 1 Chute*

If _these_ are the pics you were talking about, they *are* from Baker & it's call "The Canyon." (...I couldn't find the original thread Iposted these in right now.)


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok,... this was the original post I made in @neni's PNW meet up thread with the Mt Baker Canyon images. Hope this is wut you were looking for. (...otherwise it was a lot of scrolling fer nuthin!) :lol: >

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/northwest-us/215546-pnw-meet-up-march-17-a-18.html#post3041706


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi everyone


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ridinbend said:


> Hi everyone


I was wondering if u moved to Boca Raton Fla?


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

chomps1211 said:


> Ok,... this was the original post I made in @neni's PNW meet up thread with the Mt Baker Canyon images. Hope this is wut you were looking for. (...otherwise it was a lot of scrolling fer nuthin!) :lol: >
> 
> https://www.snowboardingforum.com/northwest-us/215546-pnw-meet-up-march-17-a-18.html#post3041706


Yep! Those are what I was looking for! Thanks for all the responses. I want to ride that. Been watching videos and looking at pics cause I've been missing the snow so much. Now if only December would get here. Heading to Revy, Lake Louise and Banff Sunshine December 20th. Loving the Ikon pass. Can't wait.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Its @neni 's thread looking for strangers n merica. Chomps has the pics of Bakes...towards the latter pages.
> 
> *Ehmm... ya PP come on out and we'll get you wacked.*
> 
> ...


Would love to! Been looking at the PNW for years. Never made it. But that Canyon chute looks awesome. If I get out there I'll hit you up for sure.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I was wondering if u moved to Boca Raton Fla?


Nope. But riding in September and October last year has me avoiding all things snow. Can't cope with this slow start.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

phillyphan said:


> Yep! Those are what I was looking for! Thanks for all the responses. I want to ride that. Been watching videos and looking at pics cause I've been missing the snow so much. Now if only December would get here. Heading to Revy, Lake Louise and Banff Sunshine December 20th. Loving the Ikon pass. Can't wait.


Glad to be of help. If you do get out there & ride the Canyon,.. you can pick up a pretty cool souvenir poster in the mountains ski shop. 









They even have a poster for the Chair 1 Chute.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Those are perfect to straight line on a powder morning.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> Those are perfect to straight line on a powder morning.


:lol: Maybe so,.. but _not_ when they're littered with _*sofa sized*_ "Death Cookies" & leftover Avy debri!!  :laugh:




























Still a fun ride tho! :grin:


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

phillyphan said:


> Heading to Revy, Lake Louise and Banff Sunshine December 20th. Loving the Ikon pass. Can't wait.


Some stoke from Revy. 























 https://instagram.com/p/Bg5FsaEFZFh/




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

